# Major Change coming to Citadel Paint Line



## Day2Dan

I have it on good authority, though we still don't know the details, that there will be a major change to the Citadel paint line that I believe will be announced in the next month. I don't know how much more I can or should say about this, but a mod or admin can feel free to PM me for the info behind this. Suffice it to say that my local shop is only ordering enough to restock for the next 2 weeks.

Personally, I'm hoping for a change over to the popular squeeze bottles of Vallejo, Reaper, and others. It could be an entirely revamped line, though.

Discuss away!


----------



## Midge913

Interesting.... I hadn't heard anything about them changing their line. If they do go with a different packaging, like a squeeze bottle, hopefully they won't be stupid enough to raise the prices.


----------



## Thornin

I still prefer the old line that coat d arms used to make for them, The newer paints just seam too white still for my liking.


----------



## aboytervigon

"Hello its gamesworkshop here we are reducing the size of are bottles and to celebrate we are increasing the prices"


----------



## Midge913

aboytervigon said:


> "Hello its gamesworkshop here we are reducing the size of are bottles and to celebrate we are increasing the prices"


Sadly, if this is true, I don't think you are far off the mark.


----------



## cirs85

if its anything like a picture i saw on another site, now that it escapes me, there was a P3 looking bottle with a citadel sticker on it..


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

It's only within the last sort of year that they moved the citadel paints over to the style of the foundations and washes though? 

They're fools if they raise the price of the paints again though. Even know its cheaper to get a higher quantity paint that's as good/better in quality from several other manufacturers.


----------



## slaaneshy

A indie retailer friend of mine has been told there will be a bottle re-design, but no info on what or price as yet. Apparently the colours will not be changed though.


----------



## Justindkates

Other than the foundation paints and washes I think Citadel paint is pretty mediocre compared to Vallejo but an eye dropper bottle would be welcome. 

I'm not a fan of the brush dunk and scoop.


----------



## the-ad-man

a local retailer by me has also spoken about this, hopefully wash pots become standard, the snap back lids are handy.


----------



## Haskanael

apparently some colours will also disapear, this i heard trough my manager at the lfgs


----------



## Midge913

This whole thing will cement my change to Vallejo....


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Well, glad i just got the 2011 complete paint set for Xmas


----------



## Doelago

Ouh god no. Dont change anything now. I am happy with the current pots.


----------



## bitsandkits

well it might be something to do with China, the paints were being produced in China,but GW have pulled alot of stuff out of china because of supply difficulties and quality, so it could be that they are bringing them back to the UK or maybe vallejo will take over producing the paints,though the dropper bottles makes no sense as that would mean new paint stands for shops and i cant see GW spending the cash.
A wider range would be nice, i could happily see another ten pots of paint/washes/foundation colours added or maybe the weathering pigments will be included in the rane in the shops?


----------



## GrizBe

I think that Bits probably has it right. All I've heard about the paint range recently is that they're going to be moving all production of all the colours back to england/europe.


----------



## James Tiberius

I heard they may be increasing prices again, and keeping the new stupid pots with the lids that refuse to stay open.

to be honest why would any normal person waste money on GW paints (other than washes) when foundy stock the paints GW used to have back when they were good, in the old flip top pots that stay open and 20ml instead of 12ml


----------



## bitsandkits

the paint range is massively important to GW, they sell 2 million units of paint or £2million worth (cant remember which) a year world wide, so if they feel they need to make changes so soon after the switch to the foundation style pots i cant see it being dropper bottles, expansion of the range ? would make more sense to drive more sales in the ever expanding hobby gear range, maybe they are expanding more in to the spray market? dropper bottles and a spray range of paints and a new GW air brush would be something nice for easter? after all vallejo has a air colour range and more and more of GW models have airbrushing on them or maybe we will see some form of expert range? colours with long dry time or more transparent or maybe something we havent seen?

Anyhoo will be interesting to see if this is a genuine rumour, i always get quite excited when new paint stuff comes along.


----------



## Day2Dan

bitsandkits said:


> the paint range is massively important to GW, they sell 2 million units of paint or £2million worth (cant remember which) a year world wide, so if they feel they need to make changes so soon after the switch to the foundation style pots i cant see it being dropper bottles, expansion of the range ? would make more sense to drive more sales in the ever expanding hobby gear range, maybe they are expanding more in to the spray market? dropper bottles and a spray range of paints and a new GW air brush would be something nice for easter? after all vallejo has a air colour range and more and more of GW models have airbrushing on them or maybe we will see some form of expert range? colours with long dry time or more transparent or maybe something we havent seen?
> 
> Anyhoo will be interesting to see if this is a genuine rumour, i always get quite excited when new paint stuff comes along.


The question here, though, is: why would my store be recommended to only stock with the next two weeks in mind if its only expanding? Something almost has to be changing in the existing paints as well.


----------



## bitsandkits

Day2Dan said:


> The question here, though, is: why would my store be recommended to only stock with the next two weeks in mind if its only expanding? Something almost has to be changing in the existing paints as well.


is your local store a GW or Indie?


----------



## Day2Dan

Indie. But our GW Rep was the one recommending the low restock.


----------



## Uveron

If they are increasing the price, then it makes sence that they are trying not to create an overstock in the indy vendors.


----------



## SilverTabby

Day2Dan said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for a change over to the popular squeeze bottles of Vallejo, Reaper, and others. It could be an entirely revamped line, though.
> 
> Discuss away!


Good god I hope not. And knowing the chap who was in charge of all paint related design a few years back, I doubt it. 

Squeeze bottles are fine if you actually want to paint with a mixing palette. They offer you no other choice though, and many who use citadel paints are little Timmy with no interest in mixing.

With the current style of pots, you have the *choice* to use a palette. Which is a huge thing when dealing with such a broad market...


----------



## Justindkates

Midge913 said:


> This whole thing will cement my change to Vallejo....


You won't regret it. The first few time I used Vallejo I looked at my Citadel paints with disgust. 

I will give them credit, the washes are fantastic, and I love the foundation paints as well but the regular line I could care less about.


----------



## stevey293

Well i just ordered the whole velijo model colour range bye bye citadel.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Lol I gave all my velijo paint's to my kid sis for her Dreadfleet, I did not like them personaly.

Sorry:blush:


----------



## lord marcus

Can someone explain the merits of an eye dropper to me? All i see is wasted paint potential.


----------



## mcmuffin

it stops you having to dip your brushes into the pot, is less likely to dry out the painst, allows colour mixing to be much easier, gives you an even amount of paint each time. The list goes on, i hope that they do make this change

@Silvertabby: How do they offer you no choice in any way at all? All you do is squeeze your paint onto a palette, you don't have to mix it. Your palette can be kitchen paper or any other flat surface, though personally i like a wet palette or a tile. GW claims its a painter first gamer second company, so why not cater to the painters?


----------



## bitsandkits

Dropper bottles like to fall over and roll off the table which is nice if you didnt put the lid back on and your wife spots it banishes you to the kitchen


----------



## koby

I'd personally like an expansion. I do like the dropper bottles though. Either way, if the price goes up then i'll be looking back at that vellejo mega paint set (the whole range one)again. I've bought a few vellejo bottels, and i do like them. I'd like to try P3 but no where near me stocks them in which is pretty pants. I dont have a proper gaming indie shop, just a model and a GW. Maybe it kind of makes sense that they released the mega paint sets again for a short while to get rid of a alot of stock? The washes and foundation paints are the only ones that are keeping me from straying! Although, since i started playing/painting again, i never remembered the washes stinking so much...


----------



## mutronics

Justindkates said:


> You won't regret it. The first few time I used Vallejo I looked at my Citadel paints with disgust.
> 
> I will give them credit, the washes are fantastic, and I love the foundation paints as well but the regular line I could care less about.



THIS is pretty much my exact thoughts about the citadel paint range. Vallejo do almost, if not all of the GW paint line even ones that have been discontinued. 

My advice to every budding painter is to buy every foundation and every wash colour and work from that using the quickshading method. It's what I do now and I actually enjoy painting now! 

I do however wish that GW would make up it's fecking mind! It seems like every couple of years they have to change stuff round, if it's not paints it's another version change of a game system!


----------



## khrone forever

ye but if GW did make up its "fecking" mind about the games systems and keep them the same, i think some people would leave the hobby after a while because they would get bored, especially if they didnt update the models


----------



## SilverTabby

mcmuffin said:


> it stops you having to dip your brushes into the pot, is less likely to dry out the painst, allows colour mixing to be much easier, gives you an even amount of paint each time. The list goes on, i hope that they do make this change
> 
> @Silvertabby: How do they offer you no choice in any way at all? All you do is squeeze your paint onto a palette, you don't have to mix it. Your palette can be kitchen paper or any other flat surface, though personally i like a wet palette or a tile. GW claims its a painter first gamer second company, so why not cater to the painters?


No choice in that you *have* to drop paint out onto a palette. With the current pots you can choose to mix or paint from a palette, or to open the pot and paint straight from the lid. 

I paint straight from the lid and only use a palette to mix. I add a brushfull of water to the lid each time, so when I close it and shake it the paint doesn't dry out. I don't destroy brushes, and don't waste paint. If I had to use a palette even for straight colours, it would waste a *huge* amount of paint over time. 

'Eavy Metal were consulted years ago as to the type of pots they'd prefer, and the resounding answer was "not droppers". :wink:

I have been painting for 20 years now, 9 of them professionally. I much prefer the pots, thank you


----------



## Sethis

I second the "No droppers" motion. I don't often use a palette because I water the paints down in the pot to a better consistency when I buy them. I can then paint straight off the lids unless I'm mixing colours and they just need one or two drops of water every six months or so to keep them thin and smooth. The dropper bottle design is the reason I don't use Vallejo - it wastes paint and is much too faffy.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Sethis said:


> I second the "No droppers" motion. I don't often use a palette because I water the paints down in the pot to a better consistency when I buy them. I can then paint straight off the lids unless I'm mixing colours and they just need one or two drops of water every six months or so to keep them thin and smooth. The dropper bottle design is the reason I don't use Vallejo - it wastes paint and is much too faffy.


Definitely, I currently own something like 40 Citadel Paints and 3 Vallejo paints.. I have real trouble judging how much I need to "squeeze" from the Vallejo pot, usually using too much wasting paint thinning it down. 

Pots are awesome, droppers... Aren't.

On the subject of the thread, I don't think it's going to be any massive change since they've only just changed the pots to the Foundation and Wash style (or at least it's happened in the last year). I reckon it's more likely going to be some change in colours, maybe some new ones, maybe them getting rid of some.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Second the "no droppers". Love the Val paints, but I always end up cramming a toothpick into the bottle to unclog the nozzle. I have shot huge gobs of paint across my paint desk a couple of times because I squeezed out a clog as well.

If they change the bottles I REALLY hope they go back to the ones where the lid has a tab to hold it open. These newer ones are SO fucking frustrating! :ireful2:


----------



## Uveron

The Pot paints are also great for just random painting, I paint most of the day, but not for very long, whenever I have 10 mins to paint a bit of a model i do.. open a pot, wet the brush and away I go, then can paint till I next have something todo at work, when its just clean the brush and close the pot... 

Using a palette takes time and isn't that easy.. I know it gets better results, I do use them when I have time and doing the parts that need it.


----------



## SilverTabby

Uveron said:


> The Pot paints are also great for just random painting, I paint most of the day, but not for very long, whenever I have 10 mins to paint a bit of a model i do.. open a pot, wet the brush and away I go, then can paint till I next have something todo at work, when its just clean the brush and close the pot...
> 
> Using a palette takes time and isn't that easy.. I know it gets better results, I do use them when I have time and doing the parts that need it.


Absolutely.

Also, I use a lot of mixes. I tend to make pots of the main ones I use, so I can come back to them later. Which is so much easier with wide-topped pots...


----------



## koby

Well it at least won't be happening for another month, when the next white dwarf is out


----------



## unxpekted22

I hope its bottles, its much harder to mix paints accordingly with the pots than it needs to be. Though yah they have their problems too. I dont know I am torn between dropper bottles and pots with tabs. I feel like gw wont go back to somethign they've already had though.


----------



## Templarbootytime

*Weee the GW wackyness*

One can hope for dropper bottles!! That might go against the current paint business model; "Put paint in crappy pots so they dry out fast so we can get more $$$$$".
This also makes sense to that not to long ago they offered the mega paint set on line, another friendly business model "We are coming out with new so purge old, but don't tell anyone about the new or we won't sell squat".

Well, enough rage:angry: I do like the paints, and if they change to dropper they will be my first paint choice again.


----------



## SilverTabby

Templarbootytime said:


> One can hope for dropper bottles!! That might go against the current paint business model; "Put paint in crappy pots so they dry out fast so we can get more $$$$$".
> This also makes sense to that not to long ago they offered the mega paint set on line, another friendly business model "We are coming out with new so purge old, but don't tell anyone about the new or we won't sell squat".
> 
> Well, enough rage:angry: I do like the paints, and if they change to dropper they will be my first paint choice again.


The current pots only dry out if you don't take care of them. I went back to my paints recently after a gap of a year without using them. I haven't had to chuck a single one, and many of them were 2/3 empty having been open for anything up to 2 years prior to that gap. It is very quick and easy to make sure they stay good for years.

The only pot I've ever had trouble with was the screw-top citadel ones, which I now have no more of. 

And just to prove I'm not naysaying something I haven't tried, I have a set of Vallejo droppers which I tested. I haven't been back to them as it extended my already painfully long painting times, and frustrated me immensely that I couldn't just pop the bottle and paint.


----------



## slaaneshy

Ive still got paints from when I first got into the hobby when I was 15 - thats 19 years ago! Keep in at room temp and add a few drops of water from time to time....I reckon that tentacle pink of mine will go on for longer than I will!


----------



## Doelago

How does everyone manage to get their paints to dry out so fast? I mean, a few of mine have gotten a bit harder, but a few drops of water and it is all fixed? 

(Apart from Ultramarines Blue which lid was not closed properly. :laugh


----------



## Achaylus72

Yeah from time to time i add a few drops of water and my paints never dry out, but what bugs me is that the gunk that collects around the rim that dries out, i reckon over the last two years i have thrown out at least 5 pots worth of paint. ($30 dollars)


----------



## bitsandkits

Achaylus72 said:


> Yeah from time to time i add a few drops of water and my paints never dry out, but what bugs me is that the gunk that collects around the rim that dries out, i reckon over the last two years i have thrown out at least 5 pots worth of paint. ($30 dollars)


suck it up, i threw away a entire mega paint set once, because of those screw cap bastards they introduced, i also wrote to GW complaining, they said i cant have stored them correctly.... few months later the screw caps are replaced with the black flip tops :ireful2:


----------



## docgeo

bitsandkits said:


> suck it up, i threw away a entire mega paint set once, because of those screw cap bastards they introduced, i also wrote to GW complaining, they said i cant have stored them correctly.... few months later the screw caps are replaced with the black flip tops :ireful2:


I am surprised that customer service didnt work with you better. I am sure you have a strong buying history with them.


Doc


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

to bh fair I turned my back on most of the GW paints long ago (besides tin bitz!) I use Vallego mostly now-a-days, but I've only just got round to trying Vall's skin tines this week borrowed some off a mate, and i have to say, besides some metallics from GW I'm not buying anymore.

it's like what the hell is with the new foundation paint pot design on normal paints WITHOUT the snap-back feature, so the lid just leans lazily over where you need to go :ireful2:


----------



## bitsandkits

docgeo said:


> I am surprised that customer service didnt work with you better. I am sure you have a strong buying history with them.
> 
> 
> Doc


this was way back before i started selling models, i suppose admitting the threads on the pots were faulty would have had repercussions for them, the smallest amount of paint left on the threads resulted in a seal that would not be air tight, the only paints salvaged from the paint set were colours i had never opened (which wasnt many). I swore alot when i saw the new lids a few months later


----------



## SilverTabby

Achaylus72 said:


> Yeah from time to time i add a few drops of water and my paints never dry out, but what bugs me is that the gunk that collects around the rim that dries out, i reckon over the last two years i have thrown out at least 5 pots worth of paint. ($30 dollars)


I keep a pair of tweezers on my desk especially for that. Every time I open or close a pot, if there's stuff on the lid or the rim, I just peel it off and voila! A pot that seals perfectly again. For a laugh I started piling these bits on my palette tile, and after a couple of years had a chimney I could put a brush in :wink:

Just be sure when you open the pots to only open them partially, and let excess drip back into the pot rather than into the lid joint. Or use a brush to scrape it off. It becomes second nature quickly, and wastage will go right down. It's like brush care - once you've got the basics, your brushes will last years. Even my GW ones have a usable lifespan in months rather than the days the store ones have. My W&Ns last me years.

oh, and old paints? I still have pots of titillating pink...


----------



## boreas

I'm also in the Vallejo camp. While it's true that droppers aren't as neat for quick "dip in" painting, I almost never paint for less than 30 minutes at a time anyway. They also require some maintenance (although not as much as flip-cap with which you have to add a bit of water, take away the potential crust, etc...). I also fing that GW paints/wash are great quality.

But what made me change it the ease with which I can reproduce recipes (2 drops of x, 1 drop of y), the greater range of colors (like a few turquoise for my lizardmen) and the fact that they are MUCH better for using with an airbrush. Admitedly, that last one doesn't reflect the majority of painters, though!

Oh, and also Vallejo doesn't have that stupid ROW policy, so I can still order from my favorite UK sellers!

Phil


----------



## Igniskhin

I stopped playing/painting in 2004, in 2010 I picked up the hobby again and spent 2 days adding water and mixing paint pots with bent paper clips to whisk them back into shape and they work great for everything but Airbrushing (the new paints work better for me).

the only droppers i've ever used are specificly for Airbrushing, but i cant imagine squirting paint onto a pallet inless i'm mixing. it just seems like a waste.


----------



## Pssyche

Pardon my ignorance, but what is it about Vallejo Paints that most people seem to prefer?


----------



## bitsandkits

Pssyche said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is it about Vallejo Paints that most people seem to prefer?


Price ,more for your money,people claim they are better quality but having tested several a frw years ago i found them no better or in some cases worse and wasted paint because of the droppers


----------



## Pandawithissues...

bitsandkits said:


> Price ,more for your money,people claim they are better quality but having tested several a frw years ago i found them no better or in some cases worse and wasted paint because of the droppers


I use a mix of paints from a number of different manufacturers, primarily GW, Vallejo and P3.

GW and Vallejo are pretty similar, due to the fact they both use solid pigment.

As such, I've found that, shockingly, they perform fairly similarly.

The pros and cons of the dropper bottles have been well covered here, and don't really need reviewing. The only thing I will add is that the dropper bottles can be a pain if the paint really really separates. The inability to get a cocktail stick in for proper mixing can be a problem in this case. I now use a wet palette, so the other factors aren't really an issue.

The only strengths of the GW line (other than the fact that I owned a bunch of them already) over the other two are the washes (or more specifically devlan mud) and the metallics. The ease of use of devlan mud is great, though since it is just an ink with pre mixed medium, you can recreate the effect fairly easily if you could be bothered (I can't). The citadel metallics are actually pretty good, with decent coverages (particularly the golds). The negatives of the citadel range are a few:

Foundation paints. Just cack. Supposed to cover in one coat, but generally don't. Hideously thick, leading to awful consistency issues. - Yeah, I could water them down, but what would be the point? That just defeats the purpose. One of the worst purchases I've made, paint wise. Looking back, it should have been obvious to me how much of a disaster these were going to be. On the plus side, perhaps good for the cake and dip crowd? I don't know.

GW randomly remove colours at any time they feel like it. - Not great if you're trying to keep to a consistent colour scheme. I went into the store one day and was told 'yeah, well, they're being removed because you can just mix it from this and that' - So what? Are you going to reduce the range to a red, a yellow and a blue? Assholes.

GW range is poor. The actual selection of colours in the gw range is pretty shocking. If you're trying to paint anything natural, that isn't supposed to have bright, in your face colours, well, you're shit out of luck. The range of greys in particular is atrocious.

Overall though, I don't mind the paints, I don't really have a problem with them, people rag on them a lot, but as far as the actual process of putting paint to brush, then paint to model, they're fine.

Consequently, I also think the vallejo range is fine for this too. The greatest strength of the vallejo range is the diversity. You can get virtually any colour you want. Particularly great are the natural colours, and the military range, designed for accuracy for military modellers. What I will say though, is that the regular vallejo metallics are crap. I don't like them at all, they're very thick, and don't leave a particularly great finish. THe GW ones are much better. HOWEVER, the vallejo *Model Air* metallics are great. I don't own an airbrush, but apply them in the standard manner. They're thin, with a high pigment count, and come out very smooth. Easily my choice for metallic paints. They have a tendancy to separate out, due to the fact they're designed for an airbrush, but as long as you keep them mixed, they're great.

The p3 paints I've just started using. I think they're based on the foundary paint line, and use a liquid pigment. These mix very nicely, and are designed in sets of 3, with a base colour, a shade and a highlight for each tone. Good for blending, I think these will be what I start to use most in future. Decent coverage, though I haven't tried the yellows yet. Beware the metallics. Although they've apparently changed the formula now, the p3 metallics I tried were very poor for coverage.

I'm interested in trying the reaper masters' series for fleshtones. Apparently they're the choice of people like Jen Haley. Anyone have any experience with them? Anyone know anywhere I can source them in the UK without paying a lot for shipping from the US?

I do laugh at GW's changes to the paint lids though. They started out great (at least, when I started painting) with the hexagonal, white rubbery flip tops that I believe coat d'arms still use. Then they switched to the black screw tops, which were awful, despite the desperate screachings of GW staff that they were a step forward. They, realising their error, moved back to flip top lids, which were obviously better than the shitty screw tops, but still didn't seal as well as the originals, as they didn't have the sampe flexibility. Now they're essentially back to slightly rubbery, pliable flip tops again, just with virtually no paint in them.


----------



## Djinn24

That is why I swapped to Vallejo 5 years ago. Only use the washes and foundations and the new vallejo line of those paints may have me switching over as well.


----------



## Pssyche

When you were talking about "droppers" I took it that it was a pipette in a small bottle.
Not something almost identical to what Citadel Inks came in over twenty years ago.
A handful of which I still use on occasion, as you can see.


----------



## Djinn24

The dropper lid can be removed from the dropper bottle if you really need to be stirred.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

djinn24 said:


> The dropper lid can be removed from the dropper bottle if you really need to be stirred.


Sure, but the one I did this with never really 'dropped' after that, it just 'splooged'.


----------



## Justindkates

Pssyche said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is it about Vallejo Paints that most people seem to prefer?


I won't speak for everyone but for myself Vallejo goes on smooth, has better coverage, doesn't dry out as fast and between the model, game and air line they have more colors than Citadel by a wide margin. 

The eye dropper to me has never been a problem as far as wasting paint. I did have 2 colors that got dried up in the tip but I used a paper clip to clear the jam and they work perfect.


----------



## SilverTabby

Justindkates said:


> I won't speak for everyone but for myself Vallejo goes on smooth, has better coverage, doesn't dry out as fast and between the model, game and air line they have more colors than Citadel by a wide margin.
> 
> The eye dropper to me has never been a problem as far as wasting paint. I did have 2 colors that got dried up in the tip but I used a paper clip to clear the jam and they work perfect.


Am I using the same Citadel paints as everyone else?

I've never had an issue with paint not going on smoothly, and other than with 4-5 colours I rarely use I've not had coverage issues that aren't easily solved. I've never needed colours other than the range they do, and if there isn't one then I've just mixed it. 

Over the decades I've been painting these things, I have only once had cause to bitch about the citadel range, and that was when they had screwtop lids. Oh, and when they discontinued Hawk Turquoise :wink:

Am I just too easily pleased?


----------



## Djinn24

If you use a wetpallet your paints will last a lot longer with better consistency due to little to no surface area with the dropper bottles. Vallejo does seem to have drying retarder and flow aid mixed in already as well.


----------



## mcmuffin

SilverTabby said:


> Oh, and when they discontinued Hawk Turquoise


You mean  this ?


----------



## boreas

SilverTabby said:


> Am I using the same Citadel paints as everyone else?
> Am I just too easily pleased?


Nah... Gw paints are very good quality. Some colors suck (like desert yellow, which seems to be water-thin 90% of the time), and the range is really lacking. Some of them (like scorch brown) are musts even for Vallejo users like me. The washes are also very good. Foundation paint are good if they fit with your style, but are a bit too thick for my taste (I'd rather use multiple coats).

GW, Vallejo and Andrea are used by golden daemon winners and are used in multiple tutorial DVDs and books. It really boils down to personnal taste and finding colors you like.

Phil


----------



## Silens

I've heard good things about Vallejo, and I can certainly see the appeal of a dropper (Like consistent ratios) but I'm happy with my GW paints. I've not had coverage problems with my paints. I'm painting white at the moment, and even that's going fine because I water down my paints and apply two or three thin coats over well-prepared colours (I'm painting it over black primer).


----------



## SilverTabby

mcmuffin said:


> You mean  this ?


I may have been thinking scaly green. I know they wanted to scrap both and were pursuaded otherwise. Come to think of it, I believe the point of Lizardmen being entirely HT was pointed out...


----------



## Serpion5

DeathKlokk said:


> Second the "no droppers". Love the Val paints, but I always end up cramming a toothpick into the bottle to unclog the nozzle. I have shot huge gobs of paint across my paint desk a couple of times because I squeezed out a clog as well.
> 
> If they change the bottles I REALLY hope they go back to the ones where the lid has a tab to hold it open. These newer ones are SO fucking frustrating! :ireful2:


Dude, you can prop the lids open by sliding your brush cap in underneath it. That's what I do. 



djinn24 said:


> If you use a wetpallet your paints will last a lot longer with better consistency due to little to no surface area with the dropper bottles. Vallejo does seem to have drying retarder and flow aid mixed in already as well.


I prefer the citadel paints, people can whine all they want but imo they last as long as I'd expect them to, go on easily and mix well with other colours. I've tried several brands (not vallejo or whatever though) and I don's see how any of them are superior to citadel. 

That may just be me though. I don't like the idea of an eye dropper either, I like to pre water and paint from the pot.


----------



## Djinn24

Painting from the bottle is a cardinal sin of painting.


----------



## Pssyche

Nah, painting under the influence of the bottle is the Cardinal Sin of painting...


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Some of my best work has come as a result of drinking, or at least that's what I thought while I was pissed....


----------



## Serpion5

djinn24 said:


> Painting from the bottle is a cardinal sin of painting.


I paint from a pot.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I learned to paint from the pot, and while I recognize that I'd get better results doing otherwise, I can paint adequately for my needs without changing my paint style... I have no desire to change. *Shrug*

I hope the bottles stay the same, and while I can't compete with those classic bottles pictured earlier in the thread, I'd like to join the 'still using some GW paints from before 1997' club. Though, I think I'm down to a single bottle. 

I have a small stockpile of Tentacle Pink, and whatever Orange it was they stopped a few years ago though.


----------



## GrizBe

So according to my store manager, the paints will be changing somehow in March. He doesn't know exactly how other then they defiantely won't be dropper bottles (ease of use to the newbie painter and little Timmy with the current design) , and none of the current colours will be being discontinued (They've learnt from customer backlash in the past that people don't like this).

I'm guessing its probably just a repackaging given that manufacture of the paints has moved back to europe.



Also, I'm in the club of having really old paints too. Heck, I've still got a mostly full pot of the oft fabled 'Polished Blue' metalic paint they did. And whats nice is, I've never had a single pot dry up on me despite their age. I really don't know why people complain about this.. mine have been stored for years in the back of a wardrobe with hot water pipes running under the floor beneath it, next to a chimney that has a wood burning fire installed. They're all still as good as the day i bought them and need zero mixing or water adding.


----------



## MidnightSun

I don't want them to change - I'm perfectly happy with the paints I have already.

I've got about half a pot of Brazen Brass, and a pot of Black Ink, but that's as far as my old paint collection extends.

Midnight


----------



## bobahoff

Never had any troubles with citadel paints and I committed every single cardinal sin of painting and brush care ever created. The main one being don't put your coffee next to your water pot


----------



## Doelago

bobahoff said:


> The main one being don't put your coffee next to your water pot


That has happened one time too many for me.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Dipping your brush in your coffee is one thing, picking up the wrong cup and drinking it is when you really know you've fucked up!


----------



## SilverTabby

Oooh yeah. Especially bad when it's your metallics water pot...


----------



## bobahoff

You'd think I would have learnt but no. At least I don't use the humbrol paints any more. Iused to thin them out with white spirit. But I digress, I hope the change is going back the old hexagonal bottles, they were so much better


----------



## stevey293

I want them to bring back the inks for mixing with metalics and tamiya clear colours. I also have some donkeys old paints inc tenticle pink. Although i've maybe been painting a year and a half.

However soon i will be completely dropping the GW paints and moving to dropper bottles for the simple fact that they are better for how i paint. Everything even base coats and esp the foundation paints either goes on a wet pallet or mixing tray. GW style bottles simply arnt accurate enough to stay consistant.

I do support fully GW keeping a similar style of bottle to what they have now for their target groups. I'd bring back the tops that stay up though. New ones drive me mental.


----------



## James Tiberius

Doelago said:


> That has happened one time too many for me.


good thing is coffee tastes so vile and disgusting that you wouldn't be able to tell


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

James Tiberius said:


> good thing is coffee tastes so vile and disgusting that you wouldn't be able to tell


Possibly you are bitter enough already?


----------



## Serpion5

I need coffee. Otherwise I'm too sweet for my own good. 

On topic, as long as the new paints don't come in ceramic cups with handles, all should be fine.


----------



## bitsandkits

i was just thinking maybe we are all barking up the wrong tree, maybe it isnt the paint pots or the range thats changing, it could be the primer?, it could be paints for the spraygun ,maybe pre mixed ? could be weathering pigments or something like ? 
coloured primer would be my guess as its something they used to do alot back in the day and is something more people are turning to for speed.


----------



## GrizBe

Thats a good plausible idea. I still remember the Blood Angels red spray and the Space Wolves grey... Would be nice to see a return of them. and maybe a grey basecoat too.

Weathering pigments could be nice to... alot of places have started doing them.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I still have a half full can of 'Bleached Bone' ... I hope that they bring those back.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

If they do bring back coloured primers I hope they make them match the pot colour as, as least with Ultramarine Blue, they were noticeably different.


----------



## TheKingElessar

It'd be typical for GW to release coloured primer after I've already turned to a different company for red myself, so that wold not surprise me.


----------



## Serpion5

TheKingElessar said:


> It'd be typical for GW to release coloured primer after I've already turned to a different company for red myself, so that wold not surprise me.


Same. Paint 500 tyranids blue with a brush? Fuck no. :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon

TheKingElessar said:


> It'd be typical for GW to release coloured primer after I've already turned to a different company for red myself, so that wold not surprise me.


This would make me both happy...and rage since i have hand painted about 4 landraiders, 6 rhino's, 6 predators, 3 vindicators and 100 marines by hand -_- I think Colored Primer would be an amazing move mind you i could see sinking my money into it.


----------



## SilverTabby

Forgeworld already do weathering pigments.

and i'd like to see the coloured sprays come back... Though they are more likely to do something to do with their spray gun as that serves the same purpose.


----------



## GrizBe

Except barely anyone uses the spray gun for painting... Coloured primers or generic sprays I could see them selling far more of.

Heck, if they did a silver spray, how many people would buy if for Grey Knights, Necrons, High elves and anything else they wanted silver?


----------



## TheKingElessar

Hmm. Flesh over silver would be a serious PITA.


----------



## bitsandkits

if the paint in the can was as good as the black and white primer i would certainly consider using it. Its actually a far more relevant product now than it was back in the 90's, the number of units and vehicles has drastically increased over the past few editions so painting an army now is far more time consuming and if GW feel they are loosing ground to the likes of army painters coloured primer i suppose they could step up.


----------



## boreas

GW should definetly go for colored cans. Right now, their primers are good but not as good as some other, non-modelling primer. Dupli-Color automotive primer is by far the best thing on the market. Still, they're good enough that I won't always make a detour for black primer. The white ranges from good to bad, depending on the lot. I've had very good and very bad experiences. But, that's true of all white primers I've tried.

The Army Painter makes colored primers that are very good. That would be a great market for GW. "Dipping" products like The Army Painter's range would also be selling nicely.

Their Spray gun is just crap though. Anyone interest in that should shell out the extra 100$ to get a proper airbrush/compressor. A good airbrush will give a better and thinner basecoat than any spray cans. A very good investment in the long run (well, basecoats and special effects like the GK force weapons...).

Phil


----------



## SilverTabby

Yes, but selling the paint cans would be admitting defeat on a product they already have invested in. Whilst not impossible to imagine, they don't often do that...

Me, i'm hoping they will.


----------



## whiplash308

I actually heard from my game ship that GW will be changing their paint range. Again. Not all of us regulars here are very fond of it, but who knows. Maybe they'll bring back Vile Green and Tentacle Pink.


----------



## SilverTabby

Never mind Vile Green, they entirely removed the Jade range in favour of drabs. It annoyed me back then, it still annoys me. That is about the only colour i'd go elsewhere to get, as it's lovely.


----------



## whiplash308

I remember Tentacle Pink, but I sadly don't remember Vile Green or the "Jade" range you speak of. It sounds like an awesome color/range, as jade green is perhaps my most favorite "shade" of green ever.


----------



## TheSpore

whiplash308 said:


> I remember Tentacle Pink, but I sadly don't remember Vile Green or the "Jade" range you speak of. It sounds like an awesome color/range, as jade green is perhaps my most favorite "shade" of green ever.


I wish GW would bring back Tent. Pink, Jade Green and Billious Green, I was so pissed when they stoped on those. Tent. Pink was such a useful color and my nid army was based solely around billous and jade green.

I hate when they stop producing certain colors, but then again I still use many of GW paints just mostly I use the P3 stuff now, they tend to fill some of the gaps that GW is missing and saves me time from having to mix colors all the time.


----------



## James Tiberius

why would GW do coloured sprays?, they would charge more than army painter does for theres thats a given, while probably having a smaller range and going by there examples of sprays so far be of poor quality, so why bother when it would waste money because a competitor does a better job already


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

James Tiberius said:


> so why bother when it would waste money because a competitor does a better job already


You mean like pretty much all of their tools, the spray gun, the paints (in some peoples opinions) the green stuff, the carry cases and of course, the pallete. If GW stopped making things that other people did better, and cheaper, they'd have a much much smaller range


----------



## James Tiberius

imm0rtal reaper said:


> You mean like pretty much all of their tools, the spray gun, the paints (in some peoples opinions) the green stuff, the carry cases and of course, the pallete. If GW stopped making things that other people did better, and cheaper, they'd have a much much smaller range


exactly, loads of stuff GW still insist on pushing, but nobody buys because you have to be an inbred retard to do so, so why waste time with colour sprays as well


----------



## normtheunsavoury

They'd be hard pushed to make spray paints worse than Army Painter, I had a can of dark grey a while back for a batch of minis and it was the worst spray paint I have ever used.


----------



## boreas

James Tiberius said:


> exactly, loads of stuff GW still insist on pushing, but nobody buys because you have to be an inbred retard to do so, so why waste time with colour sprays as well


Well, because color sprays would be widely used. Because Army Painter sprays aren't available everywhere (and can't be ordered by mail). Because Army Painter sprays are good but not that good. Because GW are putting out rules that require lots of models (WFB) or bigger models (WH40k vehicles) and that most people like to go over the basecoating steps faster.

And yes, GW modelling tools are overpriced, but the quality is actually good. Same for the paints.

So, as far as I'm concerned (and I'm not a GW fanboy by far - actually the opposite) it would be a great move.

Phil


edit:

http://www.miniaturewargaming.com/index.php/mwg/comments/vallejo_citadel_paints_comparison_guide/

Finding equivalent GW colors in the vallejo range...

Fixed the double for you -darkreever


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

TheSpore said:


> I wish GW would bring back Tent. Pink, Jade Green and Billious Green, I was so pissed when they stoped on those. Tent. Pink was such a useful color and my nid army was based solely around billous and jade green.
> 
> I hate when they stop producing certain colors, but then again I still use many of GW paints just mostly I use the P3 stuff now, they tend to fill some of the gaps that GW is missing and saves me time from having to mix colors all the time.


You may find this useful:

linky link


----------



## bitsandkits

though to be honest it sounds like the rumour of change to the paints in march may be wrong since the rumour mill is saying nids and necrons have been bumped to march to tie in with easter holidays, so this rumour of paint redo may be april ?


----------



## TheSpore

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> You may find this useful:
> 
> linky link


Holy shit that is greatly helpful thank you


----------



## James Tiberius

normtheunsavoury said:


> They'd be hard pushed to make spray paints worse than Army Painter, I had a can of dark grey a while back for a batch of minis and it was the worst spray paint I have ever used.


well almost our entire historical gaming group of over 20 people uses here, with no complaints, my mate inlondon has used the stuff with no complints, as has his local players of around 20-30 people with no complaints, and nobody has ever complained about it on the warlord games site (who sell it)...so that says more about its quality than 1 person who used 1 can


----------



## Pssyche

James Tiberius!
Don't leave your computer logged in to Heresy-Online unattended, whilst you're at work!

Somebody has used it to post a message and there's no swearing in it!


----------



## The Son of Horus

After having a little chat with the powers that be, it sounds like we'll see new paints as a sort of "independent release" -- the hobby product line is sort of a separate department in Games Workshop so when they release new stuff has little to do with army releases and more to do with inventory and yearly sales of hobby supplies. 

The big change is that the paint range is going to go into "better packaging." What exactly that means is anyone's guess, although I'd assume that means they're going to eyedroppers like Vallejo and Reaper, who make far superior products. The company is liquidating its current paint range, and independent retailers are able to order single pots of paint right now (until the warehouses are empty) as opposed to a case of six pots of one color minimum. So the change should be soon-- I'd give it March or early April.

I haven't heard anything about new color sprays from Games Workshop, but I somehow doubt they'll go that route. Colored sprays are essentially competing products for some of their existing range-- in particular the foundation colors. We'll see though. I personally really like the Army Painter sprays and have never had a problem with them. If GW comes out with a competing product, I imagine it'll be more expensive, so I'll probably stick with Army Painter.


----------



## Turnip86

The Son of Horus said:


> The company is liquidating its current paint range, and independent retailers are able to order single pots of paint right now (until the warehouses are empty) as opposed to a case of six pots of one color minimum. So the change should be soon-- I'd give it March or early April.


Good to know they wont dry up (BAhahahaha, terrible jokes are terrible)

It's not exactly good or bad news really. I'd like to see the hobby range expand but then again people seem to pick what they need from different ranges and mix & match.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Well, as already said - dropper bottles isn't something I favour.

Thanks for the extra info TSoH.


----------



## bitsandkits

Pssyche said:


> James Tiberius!
> Don't leave your computer logged in to Heresy-Online unattended, whilst you're at work!
> 
> Somebody has used it to post a message and there's no swearing in it!


Doesnt look like hes gonna need to worry about that if the banned tag is genuine


----------



## Pssyche

BANNED?


Dammit!

I was dying for him to give me a right volley of abuse so I could post this picture of Spike from Tom & Jerry with the caption "That's my boy!"









HA HA HA HA HA...


----------



## slaaneshy

Im sure Tiberius, aka Stella, will find another log on name soon enough and come back for more annoying 'banter'....


----------



## Pssyche

The picture will still be here waiting for him...

Last year, when he'd re-surfaced after his "make-over", I was posting on a thread and he actually said a couple of pertinent things that coincided with my point of view. It seemed like we'd carried the day in the discussion, but in his last post he'd used a minor swear word. I sent him a personal message, saying that as we'd won the discussion not to swear or be offensive, as that would be the only way anybody could come back at us, at that point.
Within two minutes he'd posted the most outrageously offensive message I think I've seen on Heresy! 
Needless to say everybody went mental...
HA HA HA HA HA! 

God bless his little cotton socks...


----------



## TheSpore

Eye dropper bottles would be nice, I almost never use paint right out the pot anymore unless its to do some drybrushing.


----------



## GrizBe

Well from what I know they're NOT gonna introduce dropper bottles... mostly as they're not new painter friendly. 

My guess would be a return to older style pots that stay open easier, IE, the old black topped hex bottles.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Yeah I don't think GW can pull off colour spray that beats the Montana Gold line (which has over 400 colours) or even Army Painter (though specific colours in the Army Painter range are poor performers, like the grey, brown and khaki)


----------



## elmir

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yeah I don't think GW can pull off colour spray that beats the Montana Gold line (which has over 400 colours) or even Army Painter (though specific colours in the Army Painter range are poor performers, like the grey, brown and khaki)


Won't matter... they'll make it. And it'll sell. That's the way with most of their hobby product line. But that's a different discussion entirely. :victory:


----------



## Djinn24

I am very curious as to what their plans are. Not that it would kill me if they changed to to droppers as that is what I use anyways.


----------



## Serpion5

djinn24 said:


> I am very curious as to what their plans are. Not that it would kill me if they changed to to droppers as that is what I use anyways.


That would be like hobby apocalypse to me. My whole (hobby) world would be uprooted and rearanged. :wacko: 

Maybe they'll just put coloured stickers on top of the pots so I don't have to paint the colour on there myself? :laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Serpion5 said:


> Maybe they'll just put coloured stickers on top of the pots so I don't have to paint the colour on there myself? :laugh:


That would be a true quantum leap forward in technologimical inventification!


----------



## bitsandkits

You get those stikers in mega paint sets or atleast you used to


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Serpion5 said:


> Maybe they'll just put coloured stickers on top of the pots so I don't have to paint the colour on there myself? :laugh:


That would be totally worth the extra £1.50 they will put on per pot!

On topic please no droppers. I need to buy all stock I need for my Corsairs before this change. Just to be safe.


----------



## bitsandkits

OH my looks like we have a problem


----------



## Stephen_Newman

bitsandkits said:


> OH my looks like we have a problem


This is some kinda sick joke isn't it?


----------



## bitsandkits

Stephen_Newman said:


> This is some kinda sick joke isn't it?


what cant speak cant lie my son


----------



## TheKingElessar

bitsandkits said:


> OH my looks like we have a problem


To quote many before me...Aw, HELL no.


When will GW learn that choice is key?


----------



## GrizBe

I hope thats not real.... Dropper bottles aren't new painter friendly, and alot of people prefer to go straight from the bottle rather then use a palet. 

Plus... those things ain't gonna fit into my paint box.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> what cant speak cant lie my son


That is not actually a denial of pranking now is it?

Of course us ancient and venerable players do have an archaic mein, so your phrasing is no confirmation of an intent to deceive either.


----------



## bitsandkits

GrizBe said:


> Plus... those things ain't gonna fit into my paint box.


dont worry for the small price of £50 GW will supply you with a handy "citadel cardboard box" :wink:


----------



## GrizBe

bitsandkits said:


> dont worry for the small price of £50 GW will supply you with a handy "citadel cardboard box" :wink:


Mmmmm... cardboard. Soo shiney.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

For just £50? 
Fuck, I'll have three of them and I'm going to buy the new GW kitchen Roll to go with it, at just £25 a sheet it's a must have!


----------



## bitsandkits

Dave T Hobbit said:


> That is not actually a denial of pranking now is it?
> 
> Of course us ancient and venerable players do have an archaic mein, so your phrasing is no confirmation of an intent to deceive either.


all i know is that photo popped up in my inbox from someone who will remain nameless, i can neither confirm or deny its validity at this point.But i did not post it as a prank or intended it to be. But if its a fake then i personally will be happy as im anti droppers and more so than most and always have been since testing vallejo (whos brushes rock by the way if you can find them)


----------



## xenobiotic

A quick google image search shows you this:
http://lascannonslances.blogspot.com/2010/01/of-citadel-paint-pots-get-rid-of-them.html



> The solution was obvious - especially after I started my ongoing shift towards Vallejo - Eyedropper bottles. They come dirt cheap in the local pharmacy, HUF 300 for a dosen - about €1.2 . Only thing I realized though - and I hate to admit that this is pretty useless outside Hungary - is that you have to ask for sterile ones, for plain ones come in white colour. If you want neat clear ones, go for sterile ones.
> 
> The rest is pretty straightforward, salvage all citadel paints still recoverable, dilute them with matte acrylic medium and distilled water to the right consistency and pour them into the eyedropper bottles. For this purpose instead of a small funnel I used a small slide made of a discarded plastic cup if anyone cares.
> 
> Finally I painted the tips of the caps in the corresponding colours, as I do with the Vallejo ones.
> 
> Actually I use much more Citadel paints ever since, and the pots are put to a much better use, with blue tack on top they make the perfect WIP figure holders.


----------



## bitsandkits

thank Judy Dench for that!!! i was about to order a mega paintset and some single pots to keep me going till the next change * goes for a lay down*


----------



## TheKingElessar

Google Image Search, we salute you!


----------



## Turnip86

Heh, I thought they looked too tacky to be real. The quality of the bottles looks crap and you can tell the lids have been painted because the lines are wobbly.

Funny unintentional prank though 

What they need to invent are dropper bottles that also have a flip lid so you can really choose. Something like a mini squeezy sauce bottle with the rotating opening lid that can be flipped open about 2/3 of the way down


----------



## TheKingElessar

Frankly, if GW did manage that, they could once more claim to be a leader in the Hobby sphere. 

Selling emery boards indeed...


----------



## bitsandkits

flip top dropper lid , genius! we should patent that idea


----------



## TheSpore

Turnip86 said:


> Heh, I thought they looked too tacky to be real. The quality of the bottles looks crap and you can tell the lids have been painted because the lines are wobbly.
> 
> Funny unintentional prank though
> 
> What they need to invent are dropper bottles that also have a flip lid so you can really choose. Something like a mini squeezy sauce bottle with the rotating opening lid that can be flipped open about 2/3 of the way down


Now that is being inventive, it would be new painter friendly and vet friendly, alas GW prolly wouldn't do, because it makes too much damn sense.


----------



## Turnip86

bitsandkits said:


> flip top dropper lid , genius! we should patent that idea


I'm actually tempted, just in case


----------



## GrizBe

bitsandkits said:


> flip top dropper lid , genius! we should patent that idea


Quick! To the Heresy Mobile and the Patent Office!


----------



## Turnip86

I call shotgun

I actually have the whole thing planned out in my head, we could really do this.





But I'm probably too lazy to bother.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

How come people hate dropper bottles so much?


----------



## TheSpore

Turnip86 said:


> I call shotgun
> 
> I actually have the whole thing planned out in my head, we could really do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm probably too lazy to bother.


Hey if you were to patent that idea and make the same line of colors as GW and fill in some of the gaps they have, you would prolly make some money out of it.


----------



## SilverTabby

Read the thread from the begining and you'll find the arguements for and against.

on another note - don't be so quick to say GW won't do something that's actually useful and a good idea. If it's still the same guy in charge of Hobby stuff, he's willing to try everything til something sticks, but show him a truly good idea and he won't stop til he makes it feasible.

Trouble is, he's then not responsible for deciding how much to charge for the things...


----------



## Djinn24

Serpion5 said:


> That would be like hobby apocalypse to me. My whole (hobby) world would be uprooted and rearanged. :wacko:
> 
> Maybe they'll just put coloured stickers on top of the pots so I don't have to paint the colour on there myself? :laugh:


You realize that the tops of the bottles are clear now right? No need for a sticker?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

djinn24 said:


> You realize that the tops of the bottles are clear now right? No need for a sticker?


Hence:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> That would be a true quantum leap forward in technologimical inventification!


To wit, the smallest possible advance.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Well played sir, I confess that passed me by also.


----------



## bitsandkits

is Dave using words again? naughty Dave !


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

TheKingElessar said:


> Well played sir, I confess that passed me by also.





bitsandkits said:


> is Dave using words again? naughty Dave !


Many years ago when quantum mechanics had just stated to be talked about in popular science media someone decided to borrow the shiny new science term to give the impression of a real technological improvement and it had bothered me ever since.


----------



## Djinn24

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Hence:
> 
> 
> 
> To wit, the smallest possible advance.



My excuse is I was in a hurry to leave!


----------



## TheKingElessar

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Many years ago when quantum mechanics had just stated to be talked about in popular science media someone decided to borrow the shiny new science term to give the impression of a real technological improvement and it had bothered me ever since.


Just like (some of) the failings of Enterprise - I blame Scott Bakula.


----------



## Pssyche

"...someone decided to borrow the shiny new science term to give the impression of a real technological improvement and it had bothered me ever since."

It wasn't Professor Stanley Unwin was it?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Pssyche said:


> "...someone decided to borrow the shiny new science term to give the impression of a real technological improvement and it had bothered me ever since."
> 
> It wasn't Professor Stanley Unwin was it?


The "...technologimical inventification...." was inspired by Unwin. The misuse of quantum leap was sadly not done for comic effect.


----------



## Munky

In reference to the picture I think it's fake.
One of the front bottles is Bronzed flesh which they don't make anymore?
Possibly someone stuck GW labels from an older range on their own dropper bottles??


----------



## GrizBe

Psst.... already proven fake 2 pages ago:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1149678&postcount=137


----------



## Djinn24

Munky said:


> In reference to the picture I think it's fake.
> One of the front bottles is Bronzed flesh which they don't make anymore?
> Possibly someone stuck GW labels from an older range on their own dropper bottles??


Psssssst good guess because that is exactly what they did.









IS FAKE​


----------



## GrizBe

Psst... djinn.... you got ninjad... by me. :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24

Bah! I went and found out who did that dropper bottle swap over and posted on his blog he was giving gamers heart attacks all over the interwebz now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

GrizBe said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reference to the picture I think it's fake.
> One of the front bottles is Bronzed flesh which they don't make anymore?
> Possibly someone stuck GW labels from an older range on their own dropper bottles??
> 
> 
> 
> Psst.... already proven fake 2 pages ago:
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1149678&postcount=137
Click to expand...

Or maybe it is the next step in GW keeping new releases a secret: creating evidence that the truth is a fake.


----------



## Day2Dan

Hey guys, OP here!

I'll ask my manager if he knows what's up on Monday, I had figured we'd see something by now because we were told to stock for "two weeks" from my initial posting week. I do hope I haven't lead you all astray, this was my first rumor and you only get one first impression!


----------



## GrizBe

Day2Dan said:


> Hey guys, OP here!
> 
> I'll ask my manager if he knows what's up on Monday, I had figured we'd see something by now because we were told to stock for "two weeks" from my initial posting week. I do hope I haven't lead you all astray, this was my first rumor and you only get one first impression!



Don't worry, we're not about to maul you to death quite yet...

.... release the hounds.


----------



## GrizBe

This just appeared over on BoW:










Base and Layer paints? WTF??


----------



## TheKingElessar

Hrmm, interesting!


----------



## GrizBe

Thinking about it.... could Base be similar to a foundation paint, and then Layer simply be a colour you can apply ontop of another? Seems kinda silly to do it that way, but its the simplest and most obvious explaination I can think of....


----------



## TheKingElessar

Yeah, that'd make sense. Is it just me, or are the lids slightly different?


----------



## Pssyche

The four "new" ones do appear to look slightly different to the Foundation paint pot.


----------



## GrizBe

I think, if you look closely, its just because its a 'clear' foundation lid style, rather then a white top that it looks different.


----------



## boreas

Could layer be a very thin paint meant to be applied in multiple layers. Basically, the opposite of a foundation paint?

I loved the foundation paints and the washed, so I'm really eager to see those new ranges.

By the way, local deformation, but I first read "Canadian Fleshtone"!!!

Phil


----------



## GrizBe

A friends just mentioned to me that 'Layer' could be something of a 'highlight' paint... which seems kinda silly. If your only using it to highlight, why not just water down the normal colour a little?

Multiple layers does seem plausible... especially given white which can be notouriously tricky to get a decent coat of over the top of other paints. But I'd think something forumalted for a single smooth coat over the top of another colour is more sensible.... The flesh colour for instance... When most people spray black or white as a basecoat, something that can instantly go over the top of it in one application seems a more logical product.

Then again, it is GW we're talking about. Logic need not apply.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

GrizBe said:


> But I'd think something forumalted for a single smooth coat over the top of another colour is more sensible.... The flesh colour for instance... When most people spray black or white as a basecoat, something that can instantly go over the top of it in one application seems a more logical product.


That's what foundations are for, they give a smooth colour in one(ish) layer over anything you base coated with. 

I'm really not sure where they are going with these new paints, maybe they have just re-branded their normal paints?

Foundations, layers (standard Citadel colours with new names) and washes.


----------



## bitsandkits

Thank feck no droppers,dont care what layer and base is for so long as they donr have drroppers


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> ...dont care what layer and base is for so long as they donr have drroppers


Even if they donate money to the Donkey Protection League for every pot sold?


----------



## bitsandkits

They cant protect them all


----------



## boreas

I love cooking 

Donkey Goulasch
(recipe of “Al Bàcar” restaurant in Fagagna) 
Ingredients (6 servings): 
1 kg donkey meat, 300 g onion, 3 bay leaves, 2 
celery ribs, 1 garlic clove, 1 carrot, 1 glass red wine 
(Refosco or Merlot), 1 tablespoon sweet pepper, 1 
tablespoon chilli, sage, rosemary, salt and pepper. 
Directions: 
Sauté the meat and sprinkle with the wine. Add the chopped vegetables, the herbs, the sweet pepper and the chilli, season with salt and pepper to taste. Add meat stock and stew until ready (about 3 hours), tossing from time to time.


----------



## koby

I can see layers being something close to glazes. GW keep banging on about glazes all the time atm. Can't say im blown away, id probably like to see them release the medium they included in the brush set, apart from that keep the same names to stop my confusion!


----------



## TheKingElessar

Good point koby - glazes would work for me. Not sure if I'd buy them, but still...


----------



## Doelago

GrizBe said:


> This just appeared over on BoW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base and Layer paints? WTF??


That looks interesting. 

Looking forward to them being released. At some point. Hopefully.


----------



## mcmuffin

A glaze can be made from the washes, it differs from a wash in the way it is applied, not the general consistency, i would say it is a more evenly pigmented paint, to be used for layering.


----------



## Djinn24

A glaze does not have water added to it like a wash, it had more of a binder added to it to keep it thicker but thin the pigment out.


----------



## mcmuffin

I bow to you, with your superior painting knowledge. I am shame


----------



## bitsandkits

Your wrong djinn a glaze is the sugar coating on a doughnut....and your an american too


----------



## demon bringer

GrizBe said:


> This just appeared over on BoW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base and Layer paints? WTF??


why is there a bottle of mechrite red in there?


----------



## Shady ed

demon bringer said:


> why is there a bottle of mechrite red in there?


 
For shits and giggles?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Or because it is a photograph of the new range so they have examples of each type?


----------



## bitsandkits

Im buying a full set of what ever is released


----------



## jams

sligtly OT, but did anyone try the eavy metal medium that came in the brush set?


----------



## Turnip86

Maybe sweatshop are going the way of P3 or Vallejo (the full range not the wargame range) and having a 3 stage system for each colour. So a base, flat tone and highlight to make it easier for newer players to get into the painting side of things. Of course you can argue they've been doing it for years already with the paints in stages but to be honest some colours (I'm looking at you red) weren't as easy to get a good layered effect with workshop paints yet it was so so easy with Vallejo. 

I guess we'll find out in a week or so when these roll out.


----------



## stevey293

Well. If those pots are the new ones looks like they are the same style as the foundation paints which means bye bye citadel from me


----------



## boreas

bitsandkits said:


> Im buying a full set of what ever is released


I'm finding myself uncommonly agreeing with B&K here :laugh:

Phil


----------



## Djinn24

stevey293 said:


> Well. If those pots are the new ones looks like they are the same style as the foundation paints which means bye bye citadel from me


Those are the exact same pots as they are in now. Foundation has white lids, washes have black, and paints have clear lids. This is not a bottle change, its a paint line redo if those pictures are to be believed.


















If you are going to QQ and complain about those bottles you should try this one, until then you have no room to complain.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I'm still unsure about this, it took me ages to get used to using washes instead of inks, messing with the paints is going to really screw me up!


----------



## Midge913

normtheunsavoury said:


> I'm still unsure about this, it took me ages to get used to using washes instead of inks, messing with the paints is going to really screw me up!


You know I am going to have to agree. It is almost like muscle memory now to grab a certain pot for a certain task. Changing things up on me is going to take some getting used to regardless of the quality of the product.


----------



## boreas

I like to explore new painting techniques, actually. I always mess up with painting products. I have GW paints, washes and inks, P3 paints, vallejo paints, washes, pigments and mediums (glazing, metallic, etc), Tamiya washes, oil paints (!!!), windex, rubbing alcohol, white spirit and my table at the moment. I alternate between brushes and airbrush on almost all my minis. 

When the foundation paints came out, I used them a lot. Since I airbrush my basecoats, I find I use them a bit less. The GW washes, though, are still amongst my most used products. I'm really curious to see those new products. Also, I'm always pushing my gaming group to try new things when painting (I'm the one that organizes the painting contests on my local forum). Those new GW lines are often easier for people to try. If the glazes are cool, I'll probably also buy a set as a contest prize.

Phil


----------



## SilverTabby

Are the formulations actually changing, or are they just renaming stuff for consistancy across the range? It's not unheard of to just change names and nothing else...

Either way, I guess WD should say, often and with many adverts :wink:


----------



## stevey293

I have one of those bottles djinn. It was in the second hand bunch i bought when i started painting. Still not used it and tbh its a colour i never use. Yellow.


----------



## Djinn24

Have a pipewrench handy when you go to open it.....


----------



## Durandal

Im shocked citadel sells stuff beyond the washes and foundation, reaper and vallejo are much better.


----------



## mcmuffin

You see, the new customers tend to buy GW stuff, so it makes sense for citadel to have their own full line of paints, and to be honest, I quite like them.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

mcmuffin said:


> to be honest, I quite like them.


So do I,

the only reason I'm slowly moving over to other brands as I run out of paint is because me and GW aren't the best of friends right now


----------



## Djinn24

Vallejo makes some good foundation and washes and P3 makes killer inks.


----------



## stevey293

I actually think im going to stop painting GW stuff full stop. I seem to prefer realistic models these days tbh.


----------



## Justindkates

djinn24 said:


> Vallejo makes some good foundation and washes and P3 makes killer inks.


Truth, I have even started using the Vallejo air and I'm in love with that line now as well. 

Some of the Reaper master paints are pretty good as well. I just want to find a polished gold from any company that covers worth a damn.


----------



## Djinn24

Createx Wicked makes some very nice metallics.


----------



## Turnip86

stevey293 said:


> I have one of those bottles djinn. It was in the second hand bunch i bought when i started painting. Still not used it and tbh its a colour i never use. Yellow.


They're awesome!

As long as you paint on a sturdy table so you can smack the lids against the side so you can actually open them.

I miss the old hex pots. Luckily I still have a couple that haven't completely dried out yet.

As for the new range, It'll take some getting used to to for those that are set in their ways but having just come back from a massive break in the hobby it's just one more tool to add to the arsenal (and more money for GW)


----------



## bobahoff

jams said:


> sligtly OT, but did anyone try the eavy metal medium that came in the brush set?


Yes I did and its amazing with metallics IMO. you really have to work it into the paint but the results mean that the paint isn't like the iron giants snot anymore and it dries quickly on the models aswell. Something to dow with not thinning out the chemical base as much as water


----------



## Grokfog

@Djinn, I see your pipe-wrench pot, and raise you....


----------



## GrizBe

I've got a bunch of those pots still from when I started.... the paints seperated a bit over the years, but give them a good shake and stir, and they're still 100% fine and usable.

But yeah, they did tend to cake up around the rim alot more then the newer pots.


----------



## TheKingElessar

But you also got more paint in them. Probably a reasonable trade.


----------



## Bubblematrix

So assuming those are the new pots (and except the retarded Slaanesh grey name there is little reason to think otherwise) why?

My guess would be a change in manufacturer meaning a break in colour consistency as a rebrand seems a bit un-necessary I just can't bring myself to believe the conversation "hey, you know what we need? we need to change the names of all the colours, that would improve sales by at least some percents"


----------



## TheSpore

Well maybe they are changing many of the names so that the youngins will be able to decide colors better, IDK has there ever been a method to GW's madness


----------



## Djinn24

I would like to see the full color list and see how much they added to it.


----------



## jondoe297

This is pure speculation/assumption but I was chatting to the owner of a independent shop and he was saying from what he has gleamed from GW in the sense of how they want his stock to be, that the paint line is going to double in quantity. Seems a bit odd bearing in mind they have cut colours but that was his thoughts
As I said speculation
*apologies if this has been mentioned only skim read the thread


----------



## Bubblematrix

jondoe297 said:


> This is pure speculation/assumption but I was chatting to the owner of a independent shop and he was saying from what he has gleamed from GW in the sense of how they want his stock to be, that the paint line is going to double in quantity. Seems a bit odd bearing in mind they have cut colours but that was his thoughts
> As I said speculation
> *apologies if this has been mentioned only skim read the thread


Sounds plausable, and with all the articles on painting removed from the site then the art of "mixing" will dissapear into the distant past - damned cunning I do say /sarcasm

Have to see how milled the pigments are, red with fine pigment to not clog my airbrush would be nice at the moment I am switched to Vallejo air


----------



## bitsandkits

I have thought that the citadel was lacking in choice compared to other manufactures, but double the number of paints is a huge increase, but if you have colours with different "abilities" as the picture indicates i suppose duplicated colours would explain the number of paints increasing so much.
I suppose the mega paint set will need another name too


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> I suppose the mega paint set will need another name too


If they avoid the linguistic abomination that produced a small grande beverage then I will be happy.


----------



## boreas

The Imperial Paint Set would be cool. Complete with a golden painting throne.  

Phil


----------



## locustgate

Justindkates said:


> Other than the foundation paints and washes I think Citadel paint is pretty mediocre compared to Vallejo but an eye dropper bottle would be welcome.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the brush dunk and scoop.


I could not stand all the wasted paint I freak out if I leave the pot open for more than 30 seconds.



the-ad-man said:


> a local retailer by me has also spoken about this, hopefully wash pots become standard, the snap back lids are handy.



What they need to do is make some kind of paint pot this is cat resistant. God damned cats decide they want to lay down on them while I'm painting.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Know what's cat resistant?

A closed door.


----------



## TheSpore

locustgate said:


> I could not stand all the wasted paint I freak out if I leave the pot open for more than 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they need to do is make some kind of paint pot this is cat resistant. God damned cats decide they want to lay down on them while I'm painting.


More like kid proof I have had to buy so many new paints because my 4 yr old managed to get his hands on a paint pot


----------



## Artiee

My LGC told me they will be getting a new paint rack with there order of paint.


----------



## SilverTabby

My paints are kid-proof. I keep them in another building altogether :wink:


----------



## Djinn24

I doubt they are really going to do anything to their main paint line so I would expect to see the Mega Paint Set stay the same and the base/highlight paints become secondard sets. Maybe even see triads.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

SilverTabby said:


> I keep them in another building altogether :wink:


The kids or the paint? :grin:


----------



## bobahoff

TheSpore said:


> More like kid proof I have had to buy so many new paints because my 4 yr old managed to get his hands on a paint pot


I had a similar experience with mydaughter who was a year old at the time. She decided to empty a pot of boltgun metal all over herself and the carpet. Whe wife then went stratospheric


----------



## boreas

Haha, if you can fight them, have them join you... I remember walking in a GW store (one of those rare occasions where the whole family when shopping downtown) with my wife and (then) 2- and 5-years old daughters. That morning I'd given a set of generic dwarves (skull pass, I think) to my eldest and promised I'd buy her a few paints. The mere presence of more females than geeks send the staff deep into a corner of the store. She like to paint a bit, even if the results are... well, what you'd expect 

Phil


----------



## bitsandkits

Just read this over on another forum so thought it might up date this thread 
"_I got this info passed onto me about the new GW paint changes.

I've never gotten rumors from this source before, so I cannot vouch for their validity (so take this with whatever amount of salt you'd like):

-144 colours are in.
-lots of renaming of colours, nothing is leaving.
-All in different catagories now, Shades (washes) bases, layers, glazes (thin washes) and textures.
-Prices are staying the same.


So it sounds to me like the main thing GW is doing is reorganizing the line to make it more clear which paints/washes/etc are designed to be used in what situations. _"


----------



## Pssyche

"I doubt they are really going to do anything to their main paint line so I would expect to see the Mega Paint Set stay the same and the base/highlight paints become secondard sets. Maybe even see triads."

Triads? 
Whatever next? 
The Yakuza providing the muscle for Battle Boards?...


----------



## Zion

Pssyche said:


> "I doubt they are really going to do anything to their main paint line so I would expect to see the Mega Paint Set stay the same and the base/highlight paints become secondard sets. Maybe even see triads."
> 
> Triads?
> Whatever next?
> The Yakuza providing the muscle for Battle Boards?...


In this case they mean a set of three paints intended to work together, like a base, mid and highlight color for something like flesh.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin

Yakuza? Just think of the bitchin' gamer tattoos that might be available in-store! Although, balancing that out, you might have to chop off a finger everytime you lose a game in-store as well. Ah well, easy-come, easy-go...

GFP


----------



## Eviltim

bitsandkits said:


> So it sounds to me like the main thing GW is doing is reorganizing the line to make it more clear which paints/washes/etc are designed to be used in what situations. [/I]"


Because obviously the general public is to thick to figure out "When you want to paint red, use red"


Sorry, just being an asshat


----------



## boreas

Zion said:


> In this case they mean a set of three paints intended to work together, like a base, mid and highlight color for something like flesh.


That's nice, actually. Most beginners need some help in choosing paint and the order in which to apply them. 

Phil


----------



## bitsandkits

just picked this up elsewhere 

• There are 144 paints (the current line is only 73), so the range is doubling in size.

• Broken down into Bases (foundations), Layers (normal colours), shades (washes), Dry (essentially goopy paint for dry brushing), Glaze (thinned washes for easier blending), Texture (sand + colour) and Technical (liquid green stuff).

• Bottles are not changing.

• Every color is renamed, there will be a white dwarf with a comparison guide released. Blood red is now wild rider red, ultramarine blue is Calgar blue, skull white is white scar etc etc. There is a big expansion in the greens. There are pinks again, and more purple.

• Foundation white!! Named Ceramite White

• New how to paint book that includes a 90 minute DVD

• Mega paint set available year round now, but is super expensive apparently. Prices are apparently the same (for now).


----------



## misfratz

bitsandkits said:


> • There are 144 paints (the current line is only 73), so the range is doubling in size.
> ...
> • Mega paint set available year round now, but is super expensive apparently. Prices are apparently the same (for now).


So it sounds like there is only good news then?

144 paints at £2.30 each comes to £331.20 - but the previous mega paint set appears to have been priced at £2 a paint, with the other stuff thrown in for free. That would come to £288 for the mega paint set. Wowzers.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

More pinks and purples; that could save me some mixing.


----------



## Varakir

Foundation white and glazes are very exciting. I hope they'll be as good as the washes.


----------



## GrizBe

Hmm.. thick paint especialliy for drybrushing? Considering thats how I pretty much paint everything it'll be interesting to see how it does.


----------



## bitsandkits

I have to admit i am very intrigued by this paint news, im holing off painting my Lynx at the moment as i need to replace a considerable amount of paints and i figure may as well start a fresh with the new range rather than come in at the back end of the old, also considering buying full ranges of p3 and vallejo to do some comparisons and bury the myth that one is better than the other etc etc blah blah


----------



## Djinn24

Now a days the difference between P3, Vallejo and GW is marginal. I buy Vallejo for the wider color ranger and more paint in the bottle. I dislike the fact that they are apparently renaming all of the colors. Ultramarine blue is a color found outside of GW as well. Looking forward to new foundations and washes though.


----------



## Doelago

bitsandkits said:


> just picked this up elsewhere
> 
> • There are 144 paints (the current line is only 73), so the range is doubling in size.
> 
> • Broken down into Bases (foundations), Layers (normal colours), shades (washes), Dry (essentially goopy paint for dry brushing), Glaze (thinned washes for easier blending), Texture (sand + colour) and Technical (liquid green stuff).
> 
> • Bottles are not changing.
> 
> • Every color is renamed, there will be a white dwarf with a comparison guide released. Blood red is now wild rider red, ultramarine blue is Calgar blue, skull white is white scar etc etc. There is a big expansion in the greens. There are pinks again, and more purple.
> 
> • Foundation white!! Named Ceramite White
> 
> • New how to paint book that includes a 90 minute DVD
> 
> • Mega paint set available year round now, but is super expensive apparently. Prices are apparently the same (for now).


Apart from the changing names part this is all very exciting.


----------



## Djinn24

Grokfog said:


> @Djinn, I see your pipe-wrench pot, and raise you....


Loved these paints, made by coat d'arms, the supposed makes of the new Privateer Press Paints (P3).


----------



## bitsandkits

ha i can top that :wink:


----------



## SGMAlice

I am unsure if this had been mentioned yet, and i have no time for reading the entire thread so i will post it up just in case:

On a recent foray into GW to acquire more Leviathan Purple i was horrified to find that they had none, for the second week in a row. The Manager informed me that they were not getting any more paints in stock due to a possible release of a new line.

His choice of words was poor as 'Possible release' is negated by the fact that he said they werent getting any more in because of it.

So it is happening and soon.

Alice


----------



## bitsandkits

SGMAlice said:


> I am unsure if this had been mentioned yet, and i have no time for reading the entire thread so i will post it up just in case:
> 
> On a recent foray into GW to acquire more Leviathan Purple i was horrified to find that they had none, for the second week in a row. The Manager informed me that they were not getting any more paints in stock due to a possible release of a new line.
> 
> His choice of words was poor as 'Possible release' is negated by the fact that he said they werent getting any more in because of it.
> 
> So it is happening and soon.
> 
> Alice


lol its like even when they know something they cant say anything, "yes that expanded paint rack ...errr its in case we suddenly have a possible new range of paints that i can neither confirm nor deny "


----------



## stevey293

Probably beacause someone would jump on a forum and anounce new paints are comming.


----------



## boreas

bitsandkits said:


> • Broken down into Bases (foundations), Layers (normal colours), shades (washes), *Dry (essentially goopy paint for dry brushing), Glaze (thinned washes for easier blending), Texture (sand + colour) and Technical (liquid green stuff).*• Bottles are not changing.
> 
> • New how to paint book that includes a 90 minute DVD



That's very interesting... I'll have to free som budget. Even though I might not need it, I'll buy that guide anyways. I just love to read/watch "how to"s. If it's too basic, I'll just give it as a prize at the local tourney...

Phil


----------



## gridge

The name change is a bit on the annoying side and I would have preferred new bottles but all in all this is good news. Expanding the foundation and wash lines is especially nice. Finally a foundation white! I'm also interested to work with the dry and glaze paints.


----------



## Djinn24

White foundation = primer. I wish they would quit this secret crap and release a list of what is coming out.


----------



## All_Is_Dust

check out the paints in the background. Interesting?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Chances are he's just transferred the paints over to dropper bottles out of preference, I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Transferred them and then made little Citadel labels for each one?

edit- NM the labels are just stuck on from the original bottles.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I asked a staffer where they were putting the new paints, and was, effectively, informed that they had been told the night before that the paints were indeed being renamed, and the range was, indeed, doubling.

Take as much salt as you need.


----------



## Turnip86

So they'll finally be out in the next couple of weeks then I guess.

Seems a bit weird to change the names of the paints again (did i read somewhere they have a new supplier? which is probably something to do with it) but doubling the range is never going to be a bad thing. My guess is that with each new army over the next year or so (Empire is likely the next one from what I've been reading) they'll introduce a new 'standard' paint scheme in order to push the new colours and get people buying.

I do like the fact GW is doing more on the hobby side of things and not just pumping out new figures. They obviously feel they have enough customers who take part in the painting side of things in depth enough to warrant such a change so lets hope it continues this way 

Just don't put the prices up


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hmm, not to happy about the name changes, but that's cosmetic and I'll get over it soon as I can remember what is what. 

I am intrigued about the expansion in the greens since I'm painting up Orks and plan on painting up Salamanders sometime in the summer. Any expansion in those colors would be nice (an actual green for Salamanders would be awesome).


----------



## bitsandkits

All_Is_Dust said:


> Dread almost finished! - YouTube
> 
> check out the paints in the background. Interesting?


The new paints are in the standard and current pots,droppers are not happening


----------



## TheKingElessar

More importantly, and seemingly unnoticed - new paint names means reboxing the ENTIRE range, as the boxes indicate some of the paints used to get the effect shown in the artwork.

Expect funky new boxes, coming soon!

@Turnip - that has ALWAYS been the case for GW, playing the games is secondary to buying models.


----------



## tslyle

I'm just looking at it as a means to get the color you want without mixing. Spend a couple extra bucks to save some time. I guess it all just depends on how much money you make at this point. I make quite a bit, so I'm okay with spending a few extra dollars to buy premade what I could just as soon mix myself with two or three other bottles.

In the long run I think it's a good thing, though. It makes things easier for people new to painting. They probably won't get frustrated as easily.


----------



## gridge

tslyle said:


> I'm just looking at it as a means to get the color you want without mixing. Spend a couple extra bucks to save some time. I guess it all just depends on how much money you make at this point. I make quite a bit, so I'm okay with spending a few extra dollars to buy premade what I could just as soon mix myself with two or three other bottles.


This is exactly what I'm hoping for. I tend to be one of those people who always come up with some oddball color for my army that requires numerous steps to replicate so finding something I like right out of the bottle would be great. How hard is it for GW to make an orange that doesn't make my marine look like he has a candy coating anyway?


----------



## whiplash308

TheKingElessar said:


> More importantly, and seemingly unnoticed - new paint names means reboxing the ENTIRE range, as the boxes indicate some of the paints used to get the effect shown in the artwork.
> 
> Expect funky new boxes, coming soon!


You are correct there. GW would have to make new boxes for just about everything with these new colors.
However there are some things, like the Noise Marine box, that still advertise Tentacle Pink. A lot of paints are listed on still current boxes that no longer exist. 

HOPEFULLY they're not dropper bottles. I want my paint pots with the little plastic bit that holds up the lids again!


----------



## bitsandkits

they are not dropper bottles!!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> they are not dropper bottles!!!!


We have not seen under the lid; maybe they are very short fat droppers designed to fit into existing racks.:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

Dave T Hobbit said:


> We have not seen under the lid; maybe they are very short fat droppers designed to fit into existing racks.:laugh:


dear god help us :shok:


----------



## Doelago

bitsandkits said:


> dear god-Emperor help us :shok:


Seconded.

Was told by the guy at the FLGS a few weeks ago to stock up on the existing range of paints if there were some certain colors that I was really fond of, since they had been informed of a major overhaul to the paint range. *shudders* Damn then if they rename the shit. That would invalidate all my paint guides. :laugh:


----------



## Erik_Morkai

The following list of colors popped up on another forum. Take with salt as always but seems legit enough. Rumors of the announcement around april 7th.




BASES (Fondation)
Ceramite White
Averland Sun
Jokaero Orange
Mephiston Red
Khorne Red
Naggaroth Night
Daemonette Hide
Kantor Blue
Macragge Blue
Caledon Sky
Stegadon scale green
Incubi Darkness
Caliban Green
Waaaagh! Flesh
Castellan green
Death world forest
Zandri dust
Steel Legion Drab
Bugmans Glow
Ratskin Flesh
Mournfang brown
XV-88
Rhinox hide
Dryad bark
Mechanicus standard grey
Celestus grey
Abaddon Black (the only black in the range)
Rakarth flesh
The fang
Screamer pink
Leadblecher (metal)
Balthasar Gold (metal)
Screaming Bell (metal)
Warplock brown (metal)


LAYER (Regular)
White Scar
Yriel Yellow
Flash gitz yellow
Troll slayer orange
Fire dragon bright
Evil sunz scarlet
Wild Rider red
Wazdakka red
Squig Orange
Xereus Purple
Genestealer Purple
Warpfiend Grey
Slaanesh Grey
Alaitoc blue
Hoeth blue
Altdorf guard blue
Calgar blue
Teclis blue
Lothern blue
Sotek green
Temple guard blue
Kabalite green
Sybarite green
Warpstone glow
Moot green
Warboss green
Skarsnik green
Loren Forest
Straken green
Nurgling green
Elysian green
Ogryn camo
Ushabti Bone
Screaming skull
Tallarn sand
Karak stone
Cadian fleshstone
Kislev Flesh
Bestigor flesh
Ungor flesh
Skrag brown
Deathclaw brown
Tau light Ochre
Balor brown
Zamesi brown
Doombull brown
Tuskigor fur
Gorthor Brown
Baneblade Brown
Dawnstone
Administratum grey
Eshin grey
Dark reaper
Thunderhawk blue
Skavenblight dinge
Stormvermin fur
Ulthuan grey
Pallid wych flesh
Russ grey
Fenrisian grey
Pink horror
Emperors Children
Ironbreaker (metal)
Runefang steel (metal)
Gehennas gold(metal)
Auric Armour(metal)
Hashut Copper(metal)
Sycorax Bronze(metal)
Brass Scorpion(metal)
Runelord Brass(metal)

SHADES (Washes)
Casandora Yellow
Fuegan Orange
Carroburg Crimson
Druchii Violet
Drakenhof Nightshade
Coelia greenshade
Biel-tan green
Athonian camoshade
Seraphim Sepia
Reikland fleshshade
Agrax earthshade (Devlan Mud)
Nuln Oil

DRY
Praxeti White
Hexos palesun
Kindleflame
Lucius Lilac
Etherium blue
Skink blue
Hellion green
Underhive ash
Eldar Flesh
Tyrant Shell
Terminatus stone
Longbeard grey
Changling pink
Necron Compound
Golden Griffon

GLAZE
Lamenters yellow
Waywatcher Green
Guilliman blue
Bloodletter

TEXTURE
Mourn Mountain snow
Stirland Mud
Blackfire Eath
Astrogranite
Armageddon Dust
Lustrian Undergrowth

TECHNICAL
Lahmian Medium
Ard coat
Imperial Primer
Liquid Green stuff


----------



## bitsandkits

looks about right, i think we normally get the next months issue leaked about this time every month so it could be accurate.


----------



## tslyle

More metallics...fun stuff.


----------



## LTP

They have basically just made it a pain in the fucking arse to ask for paints by giving them all shittty long names that most people won't be able to pronounce.... How random. 

I hope the quality is good or i will just be sticking to Vallegio.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Calgar Blue?

If I keep my Ultramarines Blue will it become vintage?


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> Calgar Blue?
> 
> If I keep my Ultramarines Blue will it become vintage?


Yeah , or it will just dry up  lol


----------



## SilverTabby

I suspect that sort of change is because you can't copyright the name ultramarine blue. Calgar blue you can...


----------



## jams

Erik_Morkai said:


> The following list of colors popped up on another forum. Take with salt as always but seems legit enough. Rumors of the announcement around april 7th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASES (Fondation)
> Ceramite White
> Averland Sun
> Jokaero Orange
> Mephiston Red
> Khorne Red
> Naggaroth Night
> Daemonette Hide
> Kantor Blue
> Macragge Blue
> Caledon Sky
> Stegadon scale green
> Incubi Darkness
> Caliban Green
> Waaaagh! Flesh
> Castellan green
> Death world forest
> Zandri dust
> Steel Legion Drab
> Bugmans Glow
> Ratskin Flesh
> Mournfang brown
> XV-88
> Rhinox hide
> Dryad bark
> Mechanicus standard grey
> Celestus grey
> Abaddon Black (the only black in the range)
> Rakarth flesh
> The fang
> Screamer pink
> Leadblecher (metal)
> Balthasar Gold (metal)
> Screaming Bell (metal)
> Warplock brown (metal)
> 
> 
> LAYER (Regular)
> White Scar
> Yriel Yellow
> Flash gitz yellow
> Troll slayer orange
> Fire dragon bright
> Evil sunz scarlet
> Wild Rider red
> Wazdakka red
> Squig Orange
> Xereus Purple
> Genestealer Purple
> Warpfiend Grey
> Slaanesh Grey
> Alaitoc blue
> Hoeth blue
> Altdorf guard blue
> Calgar blue
> Teclis blue
> Lothern blue
> Sotek green
> Temple guard blue
> Kabalite green
> Sybarite green
> Warpstone glow
> Moot green
> Warboss green
> Skarsnik green
> Loren Forest
> Straken green
> Nurgling green
> Elysian green
> Ogryn camo
> Ushabti Bone
> Screaming skull
> Tallarn sand
> Karak stone
> Cadian fleshstone
> Kislev Flesh
> Bestigor flesh
> Ungor flesh
> Skrag brown
> Deathclaw brown
> Tau light Ochre
> Balor brown
> Zamesi brown
> Doombull brown
> Tuskigor fur
> Gorthor Brown
> Baneblade Brown
> Dawnstone
> Administratum grey
> Eshin grey
> Dark reaper
> Thunderhawk blue
> Skavenblight dinge
> Stormvermin fur
> Ulthuan grey
> Pallid wych flesh
> Russ grey
> Fenrisian grey
> Pink horror
> Emperors Children
> Ironbreaker (metal)
> Runefang steel (metal)
> Gehennas gold(metal)
> Auric Armour(metal)
> Hashut Copper(metal)
> Sycorax Bronze(metal)
> Brass Scorpion(metal)
> Runelord Brass(metal)
> 
> SHADES (Washes)
> Casandora Yellow
> Fuegan Orange
> Carroburg Crimson
> Druchii Violet
> Drakenhof Nightshade
> Coelia greenshade
> Biel-tan green
> Athonian camoshade
> Seraphim Sepia
> Reikland fleshshade
> Agrax earthshade (Devlan Mud)
> Nuln Oil
> 
> DRY
> Praxeti White
> Hexos palesun
> Kindleflame
> Lucius Lilac
> Etherium blue
> Skink blue
> Hellion green
> Underhive ash
> Eldar Flesh
> Tyrant Shell
> Terminatus stone
> Longbeard grey
> Changling pink
> Necron Compound
> Golden Griffon
> 
> GLAZE
> Lamenters yellow
> Waywatcher Green
> Guilliman blue
> Bloodletter
> 
> TEXTURE
> Mourn Mountain snow
> Stirland Mud
> Blackfire Eath
> Astrogranite
> Armageddon Dust
> Lustrian Undergrowth
> 
> TECHNICAL
> Lahmian Medium
> Ard coat
> Imperial Primer
> Liquid Green stuff


dear lord, that's quite a range

i'm guessing the "lahmian medium" is like the eavy metal stuff that came with the overpriced pair of brushes they were flogging


----------



## boreas

That, or Lahmian medium is a metallic medium. Metallic medium is white and really shiny (kinda pearly). 

You know, like some vampire's skin... What's the dude's name again, Eddy?



Phil


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I am definitely going to have to pick up the WD issue with the comparison chart. I'm more interested in the new paints (the greens, specifically--that there is no Salamander Green is disappointing) and I am interested in what all the Ork-themed named ones are/were.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Erik_Morkai said:


> The following list of colors popped up on another forum. Take with salt as always but seems legit enough. Rumors of the announcement around april 7th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASES (Fondation)
> Ceramite White
> Averland Sun
> Jokaero Orange
> Mephiston Red
> Khorne Red
> Naggaroth Night
> Daemonette Hide
> Kantor Blue
> Macragge Blue
> Caledon Sky
> Stegadon scale green
> Incubi Darkness
> Caliban Green
> Waaaagh! Flesh
> Castellan green
> Death world forest
> Zandri dust
> Steel Legion Drab
> Bugmans Glow
> Ratskin Flesh
> Mournfang brown
> XV-88
> Rhinox hide
> Dryad bark
> Mechanicus standard grey
> Celestus grey
> Abaddon Black (the only black in the range)
> Rakarth flesh
> The fang
> Screamer pink
> Leadblecher (metal)
> Balthasar Gold (metal)
> Screaming Bell (metal)
> Warplock brown (metal)
> 
> 
> LAYER (Regular)
> White Scar
> Yriel Yellow
> Flash gitz yellow
> Troll slayer orange
> Fire dragon bright
> Evil sunz scarlet
> Wild Rider red
> Wazdakka red
> Squig Orange
> Xereus Purple
> Genestealer Purple
> Warpfiend Grey
> Slaanesh Grey
> Alaitoc blue
> Hoeth blue
> Altdorf guard blue
> Calgar blue
> Teclis blue
> Lothern blue
> Sotek green
> Temple guard blue
> Kabalite green
> Sybarite green
> Warpstone glow
> Moot green
> Warboss green
> Skarsnik green
> Loren Forest
> Straken green
> Nurgling green
> Elysian green
> Ogryn camo
> Ushabti Bone
> Screaming skull
> Tallarn sand
> Karak stone
> Cadian fleshstone
> Kislev Flesh
> Bestigor flesh
> Ungor flesh
> Skrag brown
> Deathclaw brown
> Tau light Ochre
> Balor brown
> Zamesi brown
> Doombull brown
> Tuskigor fur
> Gorthor Brown
> Baneblade Brown
> Dawnstone
> Administratum grey
> Eshin grey
> Dark reaper
> Thunderhawk blue
> Skavenblight dinge
> Stormvermin fur
> Ulthuan grey
> Pallid wych flesh
> Russ grey
> Fenrisian grey
> Pink horror
> Emperors Children
> Ironbreaker (metal)
> Runefang steel (metal)
> Gehennas gold(metal)
> Auric Armour(metal)
> Hashut Copper(metal)
> Sycorax Bronze(metal)
> Brass Scorpion(metal)
> Runelord Brass(metal)
> 
> SHADES (Washes)
> Casandora Yellow
> Fuegan Orange
> Carroburg Crimson
> Druchii Violet
> Drakenhof Nightshade
> Coelia greenshade
> Biel-tan green
> Athonian camoshade
> Seraphim Sepia
> Reikland fleshshade
> Agrax earthshade (Devlan Mud)
> Nuln Oil
> 
> DRY
> Praxeti White
> Hexos palesun
> Kindleflame
> Lucius Lilac
> Etherium blue
> Skink blue
> Hellion green
> Underhive ash
> Eldar Flesh
> Tyrant Shell
> Terminatus stone
> Longbeard grey
> Changling pink
> Necron Compound
> Golden Griffon
> 
> GLAZE
> Lamenters yellow
> Waywatcher Green
> Guilliman blue
> Bloodletter
> 
> TEXTURE
> Mourn Mountain snow
> Stirland Mud
> Blackfire Eath
> Astrogranite
> Armageddon Dust
> Lustrian Undergrowth
> 
> TECHNICAL
> Lahmian Medium
> Ard coat
> Imperial Primer
> Liquid Green stuff


...Everyone else note just how many of those are ALREADY Trademarks? Hint - more than half. Wow...


----------



## TheReverend

Don't get me wrong, I am looking forward to seeing the new range (especially the foundation metallics, I am sick of GW gold and it's shitty coverage!), but why would you want to trademark the names of paints? we've been painting for as long as we've had sentience (which is quite a few years now) and we've been going along fine with allowing everyone to use the same names for colours... 

It just seems like GW have gone on some trademark rampage which will eventually allienate their community.


----------



## SilverTabby

It stops other companies making exactly the same colour and naming it the same, to be in direct competition. They have to at least change the name slightly (like Snotty Green, etc). If you're selling *anything* these days, it pays to protect your investment. 

They aren't being dicks, they're trying to ensure they're still here to give you products to buy in the upcoming years.


----------



## slaaneshy

Mmmm, sometimes less is more in my view, I mean, my head hurts just reading this list of colours!


----------



## bitsandkits

slaaneshy said:


> Mmmm, sometimes less is more


thats what she said


----------



## TheKingElessar

SilverTabby said:


> It stops other companies making exactly the same colour and naming it the same, to be in direct competition. They have to at least change the name slightly (like Snotty Green, etc). If you're selling *anything* these days, it pays to protect your investment.
> 
> They aren't being dicks, they're trying to ensure they're still here to give you products to buy in the upcoming years.


Yeah, it's not like the copyrighting itself directly affects us...


----------



## vetsgtnamaan

They can do what ever they want I say not like I buy their line of paints anyway.


----------



## misfratz

SilverTabby said:


> It stops other companies making exactly the same colour and naming it the same, to be in direct competition. They have to at least change the name slightly (like Snotty Green, etc). If you're selling *anything* these days, it pays to protect your investment.


I understand this, and I can see that they would be a bit paranoid after all the Chapterhouse mess, but I do wish they didn't have to.

I really like a lot of the current GW paint names. I think they're inventive, and most of them make some sort of sense to people who know nothing about the Warhammer universe. Regal blue, Midnight blue, Warlock purple, Graveyard earth, Blood red, Scorched brown, Bleached bone - these names all make sense to someone who has never heard of Pedro Kantor, Marneus Calgar, Ushabti or Wazdakka.

I mean Abaddon black isn't going to mean anything to most people - even I had to check the spelling - and it could as easily be yabba-dabba black for all that they would notice the difference.

I'm very glad that it looks as though the number of colours is increasing, and none of the current shades are being lost, but a little bit of the charm is lost for me with this change of names.


----------



## SilverTabby

A lot of names have been lost over the years. Who here remembers titilating pink, nauseous blue, salamander green or ghostly grey?


----------



## bitsandkits

SilverTabby said:


> A lot of names have been lost over the years. Who here remembers titilating pink, nauseous blue, salamander green or ghostly grey?


i miss go fasta red, still have a quarter pot and for me its the best red GW ever made


----------



## PedroChidders

I quite like the paints we have now to be honest. If it isn't broken, etc.


----------



## forkmaster

Wait, so pink is actually returning once again? Hot giddity damm, finally I can paint my Dreadnought in old Emperor's Children black and pink.  This was great news for me.


----------



## turel2

Slaanesh Grey - because grey is the colour of excess.


My favourites from the list are:

XV-88
Emperors Children
Skavenblight dinge 

what colours will these be??


----------



## Grokfog

turel2 said:


> My favourites from the list are:
> 
> XV-88 - Brown
> Emperors Children - Tartan
> Skavenblight dinge - Darker Brown
> 
> what colours will these be??


Just my guess.


----------



## slaaneshy

turel2 said:


> Slaanesh Grey - because grey is the colour of excess.
> 
> 
> My favourites from the list are:
> 
> XV-88
> Emperors Children
> Skavenblight dinge
> 
> what colours will these be??


I think the fact you have to ask = marketing fail! Still, no doubt be a roaring success!!


----------



## misfratz

slaaneshy said:


> I think the fact you have to ask = marketing fail! Still, no doubt be a roaring success!!


Er, it's a leaked list of the new paint names, not an official list. It's a bit harsh to criticise GW for a marketing fail when it could simply be that the list is incomplete.


SilverTabby said:


> A lot of names have been lost over the years. Who here remembers titilating pink, nauseous blue, salamander green or ghostly grey


I don't remember those, but I do remember that my first citadel paints didn't have names on the pots - just on the box they came in

It's not so much that they're getting rid of names that I like that I object to, it's more that the new names they're bringing in are not as good. Overall, though, I'm a very happy camper about this news. No existing colours gone - excellent news. More colours added to the range - excellent news.


----------



## the-ad-man

could i call this conformation?
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=1900054-gws


----------



## GrizBe

I'd call it conformation, given the number and the flashing 'paint splat' effect.


----------



## turel2

Here's a paint chart that I found on another site, its a bit blurry though.


----------



## GrizBe

Interesting... Looks like most shades have gotten a rename from what i can make out. Still interested more to see how the different types of paint perform.


----------



## Midge913

Now the only question is how exorbitant the price of the new mega paint set is going to be....


----------



## misfratz

Awesome - thanks turel2.

Now, does anyone fancy annotating the image with guesses of where the current colours fit in, so that we can see where the new colours are, and which new name is for which old colour?


----------



## Midge913

misfratz said:


> Awesome - thanks turel2.
> 
> Now, does anyone fancy annotating the image with guesses of where the current colours fit in, so that we can see where the new colours are, and which new name is for which old colour?


It is my understanding that the next white dwarf will have a comparison table.


----------



## bitsandkits

Midge913 said:


> Now the only question is how exorbitant the price of the new mega paint set is going to be....


well all the mega paint sets up to press have been very good value vs buying the contents separately so i can see them being well priced, either way i have one on order regardless of price, will likely sell off the brushes and glue and flock and keep the paint and case.


----------



## whiplash308

I'm personally looking forward to all of those pink and purple variants. Also, metallic base paints look interesting. Emperor's Children, here I come!


----------

